# DrinCalhar's The Green Horde



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Alright guys, get ready, I finally took some pictures of my army. This will be some of it but since I also play Dark Eldar I am currently spending more time painting them, between my two jobs of course. This is just a small taste of what I have. There are actually a ton more but you guys will just have to wait and see.
Most of the models I started with Snot Green and then the lighter areas I used Scorpion Green. The in between I mixed the two colors together sometimes when they were still wet and sometimes when both the base colors were dry. I also sometimes just layered starting dark and ending lighter. The red bronze is a mixture of 5 parts Dwarf Bronze to 1 part Blood Red, which I had to mix in small amounts because it can be difficult to work with. 
Key: | Gray = Built | Yellow = Painting Started | Green = "Done" (click to go to the post)

Chaos Space Marines - The Green Horde
HQ:
Daemon Prince Wings
Daemon Prince Wings
Chaos Lord
Chaos Sorcerer

ELITES:
Chosen Chaos Space Marines
Chaos Terminators
Possessed Chaos Space Marines
Chaos Dreadnought

TROOPS:
6x Plague Marines
7x Plague Marines w. 2x Meltaguns & Powerfist
7x Plague Marines w. 2x Meltaguns & Powerfist
7x Plague Marines w. 2x Flamers & Powerfist 
8x Noise Marines w. Blastmaster
8x Khorne Berzerkers

DEDICATED TRANSPORTS:
Chaos Rhino
Rhino
Rhino
Rhino

FAST ATTACK:
Chaos Bikers

HEAVY SUPPORT:
Obliterator Cult
Chaos Havocs
Chaos Predator Lasconnons & Sponsons
Chaos Land Raider
Chaos Defiler

SUMMONED DAEMONS:
16x Summoned Lesser Daemons


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think the dread looks pretty sweet and I am a fan of the rotting cloak on the Lord model! Keep up the good work buddy:good:


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

*Summoned Lesser Daemons*

The lesser daemons which used to be a lot better in the older editions, are mixtures of Skull White and Scorpion Green or Snot Green depending on the model. Blades are done in Boltgun Metal. The blades that have flames up the front are a layered of Snot Green and Scorpion Green with Sunburst Yellow as well to highlight.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

*Chaos Lord*

The same Greens along with Sunburst Yellow were used on the Chaos Lord. Bleached Bone and Scorched Brown were used on the horns and furs. The bronze armor parts were again made with a 5 (Dwarf Bronze) to 1 (Blood Red) mixture.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

*Chaos Dreadnought*

If you have not figured out what colors are being used then go back to the top and read. This is probably my favorite model of all my Warhammer 40k models, so I have to show him off.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

*Chaos Rhino*

This was one of my first models. I started it 9 years ago and since it has nostalgic value I kept it how I painted it then and have just made slight changes. One of which is the green stuff on it which I am just starting to learn how to use.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

*Chaos Havocs*

This were my first Heavy Support I ever got.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

*Chaos Predator*

This was again one of my earlier paint jobs. I do not plan on changing it just because what it means to me and how it shows my progress in painting style.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

*Plague Marines*

Here is the bread and butter of my army. You will notice that the Champion's head is still just black. I never really enjoyed painting faces so I thought I would just wait. Five years later and I am still waiting. I just really like the rest of the model because it took me two weeks to finish painting.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I was thinking next time I paint any of the bronze armor, that I would paint all the armor in Dwarf Bronze first and then try a Blood Red wash. I do not know how well this will do but I figured I would give it a shot and I will try and post a model with this painting technique up when it is done.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice.. love the old school models


----------

